# R15-100 30 second skip feature



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

I have been reading for months about the 30 second skip feature (one of the main reason I joined the forum). Most people with a R15 would like it on there machine but the Direct TV GODS have deemed it unworthy . WHY? 
Some people will respond to this thread and say the skip feature works on there R15. I say to them TELL ME HOW? 

Should I go back to the old R10 TIVO receiver with 30 skip or do you think they will put it on the R15?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

jfeco said:


> I have been reading for months about the 30 second skip feature (one of the main reason I joined the forum). Most people with a R15 would like it on there machine but the Direct TV GODS have deemed it unworthy . WHY?
> Some people will respond to this thread and say the skip feature works on there R15. I say to them TELL ME HOW?
> 
> Should I go back to the old R10 TIVO receiver with 30 skip or do you think they will put it on the R15?


In the early days, the R15 had nothing. Then they gave us "slip". Slip was a vast improvement, and many prefer it to "skip". I'm with you. I'd rather have skip. I think at one point, someone mistook the HR20 CE feature for an R15 CE feature and the misinformation has propagated as it has a tendency to do. There's hope that since they added (might still be a CE?) the feature to the HR20, that it might trickle down to the R15. I believe that on the HR20, performing a keyword search on "30skip" switched the slip to skip. Seeing that both camps can have it the way they want, I don't see why it wouldn't make it to the R15 eventually. I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

The problem is I dont care about how DirectV's R15 sucks. I signed up to watch TV and pay extra for a DVR why cant they get it right. I know no one has the answers but I'm tired of Direct TV and just need to vent my anger. Sorry everyone!!!!!


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

jfeco -- There are a lot of things about the R15 that don't work right. But Slip vs Skip is not one of them.

Whether Slip or Skip is better is a matter of opinion, not right or wrong. I prefer Slip to Skip. You prefer Skip to Slip. But that doesn't make one of us right or wrong.

DirecTV elected to put the Slip feature in the R15. It was a choice which would please some customers and displease others. I don't know why they made the decision the did, but it is a decision they made. If it is important enough to you, switch receivers, or cable companies.

Or you can write to DirecTV and encourage them to provide the option of Skip vs Slip in the R15, just like they've done in the R20/21. They may add the option, or they may decide that it isn't worth the effort to make additional feature changes on the R15.


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

Upstream said:


> jfeco -- There are a lot of things about the R15 that don't work right. But Slip vs Skip is not one of them.
> 
> Whether Slip or Skip is better is a matter of opinion, not right or wrong. I prefer Slip to Skip. You prefer Skip to Slip. But that doesn't make one of us right or wrong.
> 
> ...


I did not say anybody was right or wrong! I said the R15 sucks and one of the features that it needs is skip. Again, I signed up to watch TV like everyone else and the problems with the R15 are unacceptable. I did not sign up to reboot the R15 and not be able to use the DVR features correctly. DIRECTV needs to stand up take all the responsibility for this junk.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

jfeco -- The R15 doesn't need skip. You would like it to have skip, but others prefer it to have slip.

Skip vs slip is a feature choice. It is not in the same class as broken features such as failing to record scheduled programs, inability to search and record, freeze-ups on playback, or broken skip-back.

I understand that it is a feature choice that you don't agree with. And as such you can select another reciever or provider. But it is not something that DirecTV is obligated to fix, like the broken features in the R15.


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

Upstream said:


> jfeco -- The R15 doesn't need skip. You would like it to have skip, but others prefer it to have slip.
> 
> Skip vs slip is a feature choice. It is not in the same class as broken features such as failing to record scheduled programs, inability to search and record, freeze-ups on playback, or broken skip-back.
> 
> I understand that it is a feature choice that you don't agree with. And as such you can select another reciever or provider. But it is not something that DirecTV is obligated to fix, like the broken features in the R15.


Well that is where we disagree! Skip is a feature on every DVR I know of. Charter Cable, Dish Network, TIVO R10 and even the HR21. So to say its not needed in my opinion is like saying it doesn't NEED to pause button. Sure you could do without pause but the DVR experience would not be the same and no one would pay extra for that.

I am not trying to get anyone mad except DirectTV so they understand it SHOULD be added as a feature. I guess I could just dump DirecTV and go elsewhere but if the DirecTV GODS are listening then just fix the dam thing.


----------



## nhoJ (Jul 7, 2007)

jfeco said:


> I am not trying to get anyone mad except DirectTV so they understand it SHOULD be added as a feature. I guess I could just dump DirecTV and go elsewhere but if the DirecTV GODS are listening then just fix the dam thing.


If this is the case then a direct communication to DirecTV would be more productive than posting complaints. In addition, I did find a thread of someone who was organizing a R15 "Wish List". Perhaps that would be a another outlet for your opinions regarding the 30 second skip feature.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=113946


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

nhoJ said:


> If this is the case then a direct communication to DirecTV would be more productive than posting complaints. In addition, I did find a thread of someone who was organizing a R15 "Wish List". Perhaps that would be a another outlet for your opinions regarding the 30 second skip feature.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=113946


The "30-sec-skip" feature is indeed part of the R15 Wish List ... It's currently voted at item #20 on the list.

If you haven't voted yet, please, click on the link in my signature and do so --- the Wish List really helps the folks at DirecTV prioritize what's important to us and what isn't!

Also -- if there's a feature you would like that isn't on the Wish List, please, let me know - just reply in the latest [thread=113946]Wish List Results[/thread] thread!


----------

